# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Bursitis

## NEELYSO

Al 10 weken heb ik erge last en pijn van een Trochanter Bursitis,een ontsteking van de slijmbeurs (bursa) op de "uitstekende" knobbel bovenaan het dijbeenbot,dus waar het dijbeen het breedst is.Ondanks een dubbele cortisone-injectie,voltarencreme,koudbehandeling en zeer veel rusten zit er niet veel verbetering in.Doordat bij het lopen een dijbeenspier over de bursitis heen en weer schuift en die plaats gaat irriteren wordt wandelen nogal beperkt.Wie heeft ervaring met behandeling en genezing van deze pijnlijke kwaal?

----------


## george

Beste,
Ik heb zojuist een berichtje geplaatst met de titel 'artritis en pulserend magnetisme'. Het apparaat dat mijn moeder heeft gebruikt is volgens de handleidinh ook geschikt voor bursitis. 

Groet,
George

----------


## Jeanine

Dag Neelyso

Ik heb ook verschillende maanden Bursitis aan mijn rechterpols gehad en het uiteindelijk zelf kunnen genezen. 

Gedurende de nacht heb ik er een cataplasma van groene klei op gelegd en over de dag heb ik er ijs in een washandje opgebonden. Op het dijbeen zal het wel niet gemakkelijk zijn om hetzelfde te doen. De cataplasma zal er wel op blijven liggen want dat kleeft goed aan de huid, vooral als men er nog een zwachtel rond bindt. Maar met het ijs zal het moeilijker gaan denk ik. Groene klei kan men kopen in de dieetwinkel.

Bursitis is een vorm van het weke delen reuma, men doet er dan ook goed aan om zuren in de voeding te vermijden zoals wijn, tomaten, yoghurt, karnemelk enz. Dus alles wat zuur smaakt weglaten. Ik heb mij namelijk ook van artritis en artrose zelf kunnen genezen door alle zuursmakende voeding weg te laten. Als ik genezen was, heb ik er een boekje over geschreven om andere reumalijders te kunnen helpen. De titel is 'Verlost van reuma door dieet'. 

Als u nog vragen hebt, mag u mij altijd mailen.

Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap. 

Jeanine

----------


## NEELYSO

Hallo Jeanine,
Dat is erg interessant wat je schrijft en dan nog uit eigen ervaring.Bij mij is de bursitis nu langzaamaan verdwenen.Het zijn hardnekkige gevallen en ik hoop er niet weer last van te krijgen want dit was echt genoeg.Jouw adviezen zullen we zeker in gedachten houden.Ons eetpatroon is vlg.mij zeker niet zuurvomend.Sorry voor de wat late reactie maar ik had eigenlijk geen reactie meer verwacht.Heel hartelijk dank voor al je info.Groetjes,
Neelyso

----------


## Prevent Care

Visolie in hoge dosis werkt ontstekingsremmend. Let bij aanschaf niet op de prijs maar op de zuiverheid en de hoeveelheid EPA en DHA. Ook de verhouding is belangrijk. 
Voor advies kun je bellen met Rian Bruijne Orthomoleculair Geneeskundige 076-5032430

----------

